# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  5 Χρόνια nautilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και για να γιορτάσουμε μαζί τα πέντε χρόνια μας παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο Δευτέρα 18 Ιανουαρίου 2010 ώρα 19.00 στο Olympico* *(κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)*


Για να είστε σίγουροι ότι ήρθατε στο σωστό μαγαζί...
Το κόκκινο φανάρι στο Μικρολίμανο είναι σε αληθή διόπτευση περίπου 224° και το πράσινο στο λιμανάκι κοντά στο ΣΕΦ σε 203°.




*Δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ...*

----------


## φανούλα

Το κανες το θαύμα σου πάλι Νίκο :Very Happy: !!! Για να μαζευόμαστε :Razz:  :Razz: ....

----------


## evridiki

Καλη χρονια σε ολους! Με υγεια και ευτυχια!! Ραντεβου απο κοντα την Δευτερα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## thanos75

18 Ιανουαρίου είναι η ημέρα της ονομαστικής μου εορτής και είναι πολύ χλωμό το να καταφέρω να έρθω.  Πάντως μου φαίνεται σημαδιακό πως το forum αυτό δημιουργήθηκε την ημέρα της γιορτής μου :Smile:

----------


## lissos

Αγαπημένο στέκι το Olympico, και θα ήθελα πολύ να έρθω
αλλά θα είμαι ο εντελώς ξεκάρφωτος της παρέας...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## φανούλα

> Αγαπημένο στέκι το Olympico, και θα ήθελα πολύ να έρθω
> αλλά θα είμαι ο εντελώς ξεκάρφωτος της παρέας... ops:


Κανείς δεν ήξερε από την αρχή κανέναν φίλε μου... αν μπορείς έλα και μην ανησυχείς για τα υπόλοιπα :Very Happy:  :Razz: !!! Θα μας γνωρίσεις όλους σιγά σιγά!!!

----------


## basilis.m

χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους ! πολυ θα το ηθελα να ερθω αλλα λιγο δυσκολο λογο αποστασης! τις καλυτερες ευχες μου προς ολους!!!!

----------


## Hellenarc

Ε! λοιπόν αφού έχουμε και τη θέση και τη διόπτευση των φανών τις μπούκας θα έρθω και εγώ να σας ευχηθώ για την καινούρια χρόνια από κοντά.

----------


## Karolos

_Εγώ δέν θά έλθω παιδιά διότι είναι η μέρα τής ονομαστικής εορτής μου.
Ξέρω οτι θα περάσεται πάρα πολύ όμορφα.
Ετσι θα στεναχωρηθώ και λίγο, διότι θα βλέπαμε παλιούς ωραίους φίλους, αλλά θα γνώριζα και μερικούς νέους  τ ρ ε λ ο ύ ς...
ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΑΙ.
_

----------


## dokimakos21

Εγω 8α προσπαθησω να σας κανω σηματα περνοντας εξω απο το Φαληρο απο το καραβι...!!

Καλα να περασετε φιλοι μου...!!

----------


## Apostolos

Φώτη εμείς μέσα τα κεφάλια!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δηλωνω παρων στην συναντηση της μεγαλυτερης θαλασσινης παρεας.

----------


## cataman

Παρών και ο καταμαρανάκιας!!!!! Η μέρα πολύ σημαντική για να λείπω.

----------


## Leo

Που έχεις χαθεί? Νόμιζα ότι σε πήρε ο παλιός χρόνος μαζί του  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

Καλα να περασετε!
Εγω εκεινη την ημερα θα πεταω για Κινα,οποτε οι καλοι μου φιλοι θα πιουν ενα ποτηρι κ για εμενα...
Ετσι Eng,Mastrokosta,Natsios,Leo????(τα ονοματα με τυχαια σειρα...)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Παρων δηλωνει και ο φιλος Κωνσταντινος Παππας.

----------


## Hlias

Παιδιά θέλω πολύ να γνωρίσω και τους υπόλοιπους της παρέας, προς το παρών γνώρισα μόνον έναν! Βέβαια η Δευτέρα είναι δύσκολη μέρα της εβδομάδας, αν τελειώσω γρήγορα στη δουλειά μου, θα σας επισκεφθώ!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δυστυχώς οι υποχρεώσεις για το σχολείο εκείνη την μέρα θα με κρατήσουν μακριά από την όμορφη και ζεστή παρέα σας...
Καλά να περάσετε όλοι σας!*

----------


## Leo

Να δηλώσω κι εγώ παρών αφού έχω να πιώ κι ένα ποτό για τον Chief Mate. :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

δηλωνω και εγω παρον αλλα θα ειναι ανδροπαρεα ή να φερω και γυναικα μαζι lissos δεν θα εισαι ο μονος ξεκαρφωτος ελα να καρφωθουμε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και εγω θα περασω να σας σφιξω το χερι!Δεν τα χανουν αυτα.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και εγω εκει θα ειμαι! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ

Δηλώνω παρών και εγώ στην συνάντηση.

----------


## erenShip

παιδιά, ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση.. δεν υπόσχομαι τίποτα..θα προπαθήσω  :Smile:

----------


## Natsios

> Καλα να περασετε!
> Εγω εκεινη την ημερα θα πεταω για Κινα,οποτε οι καλοι μου φιλοι θα πιουν ενα ποτηρι κ για εμενα...
> Ετσι Eng,Mastrokosta,Natsios,Leo????(τα ονοματα με τυχαια σειρα...)


Και δυο και τρια φιλε για σένα. Θα τους ποτίσω όλους για πάρτη σου. 
Αν και εχω να πάω σε γιορτή και εγώ μέσα για τη συνάντηση.

----------


## mastrokostas

Και γω μέσα , και ο Μαστροπαναγος μέσα ,που θα είναι Ελλάδα την τέταρτη μετά από ένα 6μηνο μπάρκο !!!

----------


## NikosP

Και εγώ θα είμαι εκεί μαζί σας!

----------


## rena

Θα το ηθελα παρα πολυ φιλοι μου να παρευρεθω αλλα δυστυχως θα ειμαι εκτος αθηνων :Sad: καλα να περασετε ευχομαι στο εξαιρετο site μας να συνεχισει τη δυναμικη του παρουσια γιατι πραγματικα αποτελει εναν θησαυρο για ολους εμας που αγαπαμε τη θαλασσα κ τα καραβια!

----------


## xidianakis

δυστυχως η χρονια φετος δεν με ευνοει για μονοημερα ή πολυημερα ταξιδακια  :Sad:  .... ευχομαι μετα απο 5 ακριβως μηνες να καταφερω να σας επισκευτω!

----------


## nektarios15

Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί συν ένα άτομο.

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλοι την παρέα. Θα προσπαθήσω και γω να είμαι παρόν στη μεγάλη θαλασσινή παρέα.

----------


## seaways_lover

*ΚΑΤΑ 99% ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ....*

Το Σαββατοκύριακο 16-17/1 θα είμαι στην Αθήνα. Θα κάνω τα πάντα να καταφέρω να παραμείνω και την Δευτέρα! Αν όλα πάνε καλά, θα συναντήσω από κοντά την μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα μου. Με, ίσως, ένα άτομο ακόμα. Θέλω πολύ να τα καταφέρω... :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Παρων δηλωνει στην συναντηση και ο φιλος GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS.

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους.Κατά 90% θα έρθω και γω  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣ

*ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ !
ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ, ΘΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ, ΕΑΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΩ ΘΑ' ΡΘΩ.
*

----------


## blueseacat

Δυστυχώς κάθε Δευτέρα έχω μάθημα. Δεν νομίζω να προλάβω να έρθω  :Wink:  
Να περάσετε όλοι καλάααα

----------


## Δημήτρης Π.

*Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι κι εγώ εκεί...*

----------


## mastropanagos

> Και γω μέσα , και ο Μαστροπαναγος μέσα ,που θα είναι Ελλάδα την τέταρτη μετά από ένα 6μηνο μπάρκο !!!


Αυριο το μεσημερι φτανω Ελλαδα,δεν γινεται να την χασω αυτη τη συναντηση.....Γεια σου ρε Κωστα.... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλα να περασετε παιδια!!Εμεις  απο τα νησια καθημερινη ειναι δυσκολα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αν χωράω και εγώ και εκτός απρoόπτου λέω να έρθω στην παρέα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Τοξοτη ολοι οι καραβολατρες χωραμε παντα και παντου!

----------


## geopapa

dysthxws den tha mporesw na dwsw to paron.feugw aurio to prwi gia singapore,opws kai na'xei omws kala na perasete!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και για να γιορτάσουμε μαζί τα πέντε χρόνια μας παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο Δευτέρα 18 Ιανουαρίου 2010 ώρα 19.00* *στο Olympico*

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής...

ΦανούλαEYRIDIKILISSOSHellenarcT.S.S. APOLLONCATAMANHliasLEOΑΝΔΡΟΣΒΕΝ BRUCETasos@@@ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣerenShipNatsiosmastrokostasNikosPnektarios15 nektarios15 +1pantelis2009seaways_loverGIANNHSMANTZOYRISDimitrisTΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣΔημήτρης Π.mastropanagosτοξότηςgiorgos....Melis 7gtogias

----------


## giorgos....

εννοείται μέσα και εγώ για τα γεννέθλια του nautilia.gr....

----------


## Melis7

Κι εγώ μέσα παιδιά. Τα λέμε τη Δευτέρα...

----------


## gtogias

Εκτός απροόπτου και εγώ μέσα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και για να γιορτάσουμε μαζί τα πέντε χρόνια μας παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο* 
*Δευτέρα 18 Ιανουαρίου 2010 ώρα 19.00* 
*στο Olympico.*

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής...

ΦανούλαEYRIDIKILISSOSHellenarcT.S.S. APOLLONCATAMANHliasLEOΑΝΔΡΟΣΒΕΝ BRUCETasos@@@ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣerenShipNatsiosmastrokostasNikosPnektarios15 nektarios15 +1pantelis2009seaways_loverGIANNHSMANTZOYRISDimitrisTΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣΔημήτρης Π.mastropanagosτοξότηςgiorgos....Melis 7gtogiasBulkermanAzzosAzzos +1

----------


## Azzos

Niko den blepo kinisi.....

exo ksekinisi to apousiologio...34 atoma.....

fisika kai 8a er8o mazi me to Despoinaki gia na se doume na sbinis ta kerakia....5 xronia einai afta.....Ante na blepo kinisi..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

OI MERES KONTEBOUN....prepei na paragiloume posa tetragonika prepei na einai h tourta!!!!!!!!!

Mporei kai mexri thn Deytera na tous exoume kai kapio neo na tous poume sthn parea...ti les?!?!?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Niko den blepo kinisi.....
> 
> exo ksekinisi to apousiologio...34 atoma.....
> 
> fisika kai 8a er8o mazi me to Despoinaki gia na se doume na sbinis ta kerakia....5 xronia einai afta.....Ante na blepo kinisi.....
> 
> OI MERES KONTEBOUN....prepei na paragiloume posa tetragonika prepei na einai h tourta!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mporei kai mexri thn Deytera na tous exoume kai kapio neo na tous poume sthn parea...ti les?!?!?


Καλημέρα Σπύρο,

κάτι θα έχουμε να τους πούμε .....
εσύ κρατάς το απουσιολόγιο όπως πάντα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στην συναντηση θα ερθει και ο φιλος Κωνσταντινος Παππας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βάλτε κι εμένα στο crew list...

----------


## Azzos

37 atoma mexri tora.........ante na blepo kinisi......an den ftasoume toulaxiston 50 den exei glyko..... :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## ChiefMate

Εγω οπως ξαναειπα δεν ξερω ακομα τι θα γινει.
Αρα κυριοι υπολογιστε με στο +/- 10% ΜΟLOO.
Αν δεν φυγω εστω κ για μιση ωρα θα δωσω το παρων!

----------


## Leo

> Εγω οπως ξαναειπα δεν ξερω ακομα τι θα γινει.
> Αρα κυριοι υπολογιστε με στο +/- 10% ΜΟLOO.
> Αν δεν φυγω εστω κ για μιση ωρα θα δωσω το παρων!


 
Τα πορτάκαι κερασμένα απο τον Νάτσιο και εμένα. Χθες βράδυ μου έλεγε ότι θα έρθει οππωσδήποτε για να πιει το ποτό που σου υποσχέθηκε, στην υγειά σου. Μακάρι να μην φύγεις να τα πιούμε παρέα. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μακάρι αν μην φύγεις να τα πιούμε παρέα.


Και εγώ παρέα ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Azzos

Blepo oti mazebomaste siga siga gia thn synantisi !!!!!!!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Τελικα η τυχη δεν ηταν μαζι μας!
Μολις μου ειπαν για Δευτερα μεσημερι..
Το μυαλο μου παντως θα ειναι στους καλους μου φιλους!
Ειλικρινα σας ευχαριστω!
Φυσικα κ δεν θα χαιρετηθουμε ακομα!Καλα να περασουν ολοι οσοι παρευρεθουν(αν κ ειναι σιγουρο!)!

----------


## cpt babis

Αν και ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο πιστευω να τα καταφερω και να ερθω εστω και για μια ωρα μιαμιση  :Wink:

----------


## eliasdia

kata 99%eimai mesa.

----------


## BZ9394

Παιδια καλησπερα και μεσα για την συναντηση.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και για να γιορτάσουμε μαζί τα πέντε χρόνια μας παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο* 
*Δευτέρα 18 Ιανουαρίου 2010 ώρα 19.00* 
*στο Olympico.*

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής...

ΦανούλαEYRIDIKILISSOSHellenarcT.S.S. APOLLONCATAMANHliasLEOΑΝΔΡΟΣΒΕΝ BRUCETasos@@@ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣerenShipNatsiosmastrokostasNikosPnektarios15 nektarios15 +1pantelis2009seaways_loverGIANNHSMANTZOYRISDimitrisTΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣΔημήτρης Π.mastropanagosτοξότηςgiorgos....Melis 7gtogiasBulkermanAzzosAzzos +1BZ9394cpt babisΠαναγιώτηςΚωνσταντινος Παππαςrocinantefrost

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα δεματι σανο και τον ζουρλομανδυα για τον Rocinante παρακαλω...
(Εκτος απροοπτου παντα...)

----------


## mastrokostas

oxi re gamoto! :Very Happy:

----------


## frost

Κι εγω θα ερθω :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και για να γιορτάσουμε μαζί τα πέντε χρόνια μας παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο* 
*Δευτέρα 18 Ιανουαρίου 2010 ώρα 19.00* 
*στο Olympico.*

Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής...

ΦανούλαEYRIDIKILISSOSHellenarcT.S.S. APOLLONCATAMANHliasLEOΑΝΔΡΟΣΒΕΝ BRUCETasos@@@ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣerenShipNatsiosmastrokostasNikosPnektarios15 nektarios15 +1 pantelis2009seaways_loverGIANNHSMANTZOYRISDimitrisTΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣΔημήτρης Π.mastropanagosτοξότηςgiorgos....Melis 7gtogiasBulkermanAzzosAzzos +1BZ9394cpt babisΠαναγιώτηςΚωνσταντινος Παππαςrocinantefrostvinman

----------


## opelmanos

Δυστιχώς για άλλη μια φορά δεν  θα καταφέρω να έρθω.Αν γινόταν αυτή την Δευτέρα η την Τρίτη δεν υπήρχε θέμα ,έπρεπε όμως να επιστρέψω στο νησι :Sad:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Δυστιχώς για άλλη μια φορά δεν θα καταφέρω να έρθω.Αν γινόταν αυτή την Δευτέρα η την Τρίτη δεν υπήρχε θέμα ,έπρεπε όμως να επιστρέψω στο νησι


Κρίμα, για εμάς αυτή είναι σημαντική εκδήλωση μιας και θα σβήσουμε μαζί τα κεράκια για τα πέντε χρόνια μας παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο.
Next time  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Δυστιχώς για άλλη μια φορά δεν θα καταφέρω να έρθω.Αν γινόταν αυτή την Δευτέρα η την Τρίτη δεν υπήρχε θέμα ,έπρεπε όμως να επιστρέψω στο νησι


Πες μας ότι είσουνα Αθήνα και δεν μίλησες ...... ε?  :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

> Πες μας ότι είσουνα Αθήνα και δεν μίλησες ...... ε?


Αφού το είχα γράψει Κάπταιν στο θέμα του Ν.ΧΙΟΣ τότε που ήταν να πάει Κύπρο και δεν ήξερα αν θα ταξιδέψω στις 5 του μήνα.Τελικά ταξίδεψα και γύρισα σήμερα το πρωί με αυτό νόμιζα οτί το καταλάβατε οτί θα ταξίδευα

----------


## vinman

Κι εγώ μέσα στην συνάντηση!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Και εγω μεσα*...

----------


## Azzos

Kalimera 10:10 ORA ELLADOS TORA KAI EXOUME MAZEFTEI GIA THN SYNANTISI 45 ATOMA........poli kalo....ante na blepo kai ala atoma....GIORTAZEI o nikos kai to nautilia......

----------


## mastropanagos

> *Και εγω μεσα*...


Τωρα εδεσε το γλυκο..!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αναλογος τι γλυκο θες να φας.Εκτος αν μετα την συναντηση θες σουβλακι.Ξερεις εσυ.αχαχα

----------


## alkiviadis

Είμαι κ εγώ μέσα!!Μπορεί να φέρω κ έναν φίλο μου!!

----------


## cataman

Κανονικά εφόσον περίπου το 12% (1.400) είμαστε ενεργά μέλη από τα 11.000 εγγεγραμμένα, θα πρέπει να έρθουν στην 5η επέτειο του Nautilia.gr και το 12% από εμάς, δηλαδή 170 άτομα. Αυτό θα πει επιτυχία!!!!!
¶ντε να σας δώ!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Δυστυχώς, η θάλασσα που μας ενώνει καθημερινά, θα με κρατήσει μακριά από την όμορφη παρέα σας ! Εύχομαι να τα περάσετε τέλεια ! Χαιρετισμούς από το μακρινό Ρέθυμνο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Εμενα να με υπολογιζεται με αλλο ενα ατομο παρεα

----------


## Leo

> Εμενα να με υπολογιζεται με αλλο ενα ατομο παρεα


Αααα!!! πολύ χαίρομαι, θα λύσουμε το θέμα της γραμμής Ραφήνα - ΑνδροΤηνοΜυκονίας από κοντά..... αιγαιοπλόε που είσαι???  :Very Happy:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αααα!!! πολύ χαίρομαι, θα λύσουμε το θέμα της γραμμής Ραφήνα - ΑνδροΤηνοΜυκονίας από κοντά..... αιγαιοπλόε που είσαι???


 
'Οπως έγραψε και ο Νίκος πιο πάνω και γω μέσα!! Leo θα πάρει φωτιά το θέμα που είπες!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## NKASTRENSIOS

NKASTRENSIOS+GYNEXI+TEKNOY
[FYSIKAKAI UA TA POYME STO OLYMPICO][MEXRI DIANYKTEREYSH PHRA]

----------


## helatros68

Καλημερα! Υπολογιστε και μενα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και για να γιορτάσουμε μαζί τα πέντε χρόνια μας παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο* 
*Δευτέρα 18 Ιανουαρίου 2010 ώρα 19.00* 
*στο Olympico.* 
*Έχουμε και λέμε μέχρι στιγμής...*

ΦανούλαEYRIDIKILISSOSHellenarcT.S.S. APOLLONCATAMANHliasLEOΑΝΔΡΟΣΒΕΝ BRUCETasos@@@ΘΩΚΤΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣerenShipNatsiosmastrokostasNikosPnektarios15 nektarios15 +1 pantelis2009seaways_loverGIANNHSMANTZOYRISDimitrisTΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣΔημήτρης Π.mastropanagosτοξότηςgiorgos....Melis 7gtogiasBulkermanAzzosAzzos +1BZ9394cpt babisΠαναγιώτηςΚωνσταντινος Παππαςrocinantefrostvinmanhelatros68alkiviadis +1ΑΝΔΡΟΣ +1NKASTRENSIOStheofilos-shipKatynaPNEUMATON*άλλος με το καράβι μας .....*

----------


## Katyna

Kalispera

tha ithela na symetexo stin synantisi giortis ton 5 xronon tou site. :Cool:

----------


## PNEUMATON

ELPIZW NA EIMAI KAI EGW EKEI!!!

GIATI TO KARABI DEN EXEI WRA KAI HMERA KAI DEI DE OTAN DOULEUEIS SE EPISKEUES!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για να γυρίσουμε λίγο τα χρόνια πίσω και να θυμηθούμε τα πρώτα μας Γενέθλια....
fwto1.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Aν δεν σας άνοιξε η όρεξη ακόμα θα πρόσπαθήσω να κάνω κάτι για αυτό, 3 χρόνια n@utilia.gr εδώ πλέον έχουμε αλλάξει και δεν είμαστε naytilia.gr αλλά nautilia.gr.
3xronia.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Δυστυχώς κάτι προέκυψε και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στη συνάντηση.Καλά να περάσετε.

----------


## Rocinante

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Δυστυχώς κάτι προέκυψε και δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στη συνάντηση.Καλά να περάσετε.


 Α ρε Δημητρη...
Α ρε Δημητρη...
Και ηθελα πολυ να τα πουμε.
Ελπιζω την επομενη φορα ελπιζω δε συντομα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πέντε χρόνια *n@utilia.gr*, σαν σήμερα πρίν από πέντε χρόνια ξεκινούσαμε να δημιουργήσουμε την μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα στο διαδίκτυο ....


*Χρόνια μας πολλά !!!*
nautilia_logo_5_years.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι σας περιμένουμε *σήμερα* στις *19:00* στο *Olympico* να σβήσουμε μαζί τα κεράκια για τα πέντε χρόνια μας παρουσίας στο διαδίκτυο.
Περισσότερα *εδώ*

----------


## giorgos....

Χρόνια πολλά στο nautilia.gr.. να τα εκατοστήσει.... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Χρονια πολλα στην μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη παρεα και καλα ταξιδια! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Εύχομαι αυτό το πανέμορφο ταξίδι να μην τελειώσει ποτέ....!
Χρόνια Πολλά Ναυτιλία!*

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Χρόνια Πολλά στο nautilia.gr να τα εκατοστίσεις και ότι καλύτερο!!!!!

----------


## Azzos

ora ellados 11:25 kai mexri tora exoume mazeftei 52-53 atoma.... XRONIA POLLA NAUTILIA.gr....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα πολυ μεγαλο site γιορταζει  τα 5 χρονια του και ειναι μονον η αρχη.Χρονια πολλα λοιπον στο n@utilia. gr και στο δημιουργο του Nικο Μαρουλη, που δινει σε εμας τους καραβολατρες ενα μεγαλο και ασφαλες λιμανι

----------


## Nikos D. Marmatsouris

*Χρόνια μας πολλά !!!*

*ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΓΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ!!!*

----------


## chrondi

Να τα ’κατοστήσετε ... και πάντα με ούριο άνεμο!

----------


## τοξοτης

Εύχομαι καλοτάξιδη να είναι πάντα η *< Nautilia.gr >* με ικανούς πάντα καπεταναίους και άξια πληρώματα.
Είθε δε το ταξίδι της να μην τελειώσει ποτέ.

----------


## cretan

Χρόνια πολλά και μπράβο σε εκείνους που τολμούν να παίρνουν πρωτοβουλίες και να δημιουργούν όμορφα πράγματα.  :Razz:

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ

----------


## panosL

Χρόνια πολλά στο ναυτιλία!!!
Συγχαρητήρια στους εμπνευστές και δημιουργούς για τη μεγάλη προσπαθεια τους που είχα σαν αποτέλεσμα μια υπέροχη θαλασσινης παρέα!

----------


## a.molos

Ευχομαι τα καλύτερα στο forum, στα μέλη του, και στα μη μέλη( που είναι πάρα πολλά) που το παρακολουθούν. Να είναι όλοι τους  καλά και να το απολαμβάνουν.
 Τις ευχές μου ιδιαίτερα στο Νικο Μαρούλη ( και τους συνεργάτες του), για τις πρωτοβουλίες του και τον αγώνα που κάνει, για ένα αξιόλογο site σαν το Ναυτιλία, να είναι πάντα γερός & δυνατός.
*ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ* *ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ* *& ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΦΤΙΣΕΙΣ !*

----------


## blueseacat

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΤΕΡΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ...ΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΚΙ'ΟΛΑΣ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ n@utilia.gr, ΝΑ ΤΑ 100ΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ "ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ"  :Wink: 

ΣΑΝ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ FORUM ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΤΗ ΝΙΚΟ ΜΑΡΟΥΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ "ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ" ΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ.  ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΜΑ Η ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ.

*ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΑΣΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΙΣΤΙΟΠΛΟΟΙ-ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ FORUM ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΤΗΣΙΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΙΣΤΙΟΠΛΟΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΩΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΣΚΑΦΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ "ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ". ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΣΥΜΦΩΝΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ??
*

----------


## ais

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ,ΑΣ ΚΑΤΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΡΗ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ.ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΑΝΕΡΓΟΙ ΕΚΑΤΟΜΙΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΣΩΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΟΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟΣ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΙΤΣΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΦΙΛΛΙΠΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.ΝΑΥΤΗΣ.

----------


## dxeno

χρονια πολλα και καλα ταξιδια

----------


## evridiki

Χρονια πολλα, καλα και παρειστικα!!! Ευχες πολλες!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πριν μερικό καιρό ο Νίκος μου μίλαγε για τα λιμάνια που πέρασε το Nautilia.gr μέχρι να φτάσει εδώ που είναι σήμερα. Γι' αυτό του εύχομαι να συνεχίσουμε στον ίδιο ρυθμό και με το ίδιο πάθος ! Και να συνεχίσουμε να είμαστε μια από τις ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΕΣ ! Χρόνια Πολλά Nautilia.gr !

----------


## gtogias

Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για τη μεγάλη αυτή παρέα, ένα (μεγάλο) ευχαριστώ στους εμπνευστές της, καλή δύναμη και μπόλικο κουράγιο και υπομονή σε όσους την κρατούν ζωντανή.

----------


## art3mis

Χρόνια Πολλά παιδιά. Χρόνια Πολλά στό nautilia.gr . Να είστε όλοι καλά. Δυστυχώς λόγω απόστασης είναι δύσκολο να παρευρεθώ άν και θα το θελα πολύ. Καλά να περάσετε.

----------


## gvaggelas

Χρόνια πολλά στο nautilia!!! Κάθε επιτυχία παιδιά και πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Hmmmm.... Publication of past cakes' photos was not without any purpose on the part of the administrator. It was used as a bait.....And, you know something? It worked! I may pop in for a while, friends. Count for one more person...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## kinigos

Χρόνια πολλά στο nautilia.gr

----------


## stratoscy

Εύχομαι και γω με τη σειρά μου χρόνια πολλά στα Ναυτιλία και να τα εκατοστίσει.Εύχομαι να συνεχίσει να μας ταξιδεύει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχομαι στον φιλο Νικο και ολους τους συντελεστες αυτου του καταπληκτικου και φιλοξενου δημιουργηματος που λεγεται  _nautilia gr_ Χρονια Πολλα να τα Εκατοστισει!

----------


## moliviatis

Aγαπητοι  Φιλοι ,  και  Συναδελφοι  του Αγαπημενου Forum μας


Ναutilia.gr  σας  Χαιρετω ολους σας και σας Ευχομαι Καλη  Χρονια  και Χρονια 

σας  Πολλα  εστω  και λιγο  καθυστερημενα . Σας  ευχαριστω πολυ  που με 

δεχτηκατε στο Forum σας , το οποιο επισκεπτομαι  καθημερινα, οταν εχω ελευθερο Χρονο οπου βρισκω πλουσιο κι ολο κατι το νεωτερο θεμα, γυρω απο

την Ναυτιλια και τα Αγαπημενα μας βαπορακια , οχι τα τωρινα αχαρα Μπαουλα

που κυκλοφορουν  Α Λ Λ Α τα παλια , τα ομορφα στις Γραμμες Πλοια με τα ψηλα Φουγαρα που παντοτε καπνιζαν στο Ομορφο και μοναδικο σ ολο το κοσμον Λιμανι του Πειραια ........Ειμαι κι εγω Φανατικος λατρης του καθε τι
παλαιου , καραβολατρης/Βαπορας της Περασμενης Αξεχαστης εποχης τοτες
που μπαρκαριζες και ζουσες με Ελληνες Ναυτικους στο Καραβι ........Μου εχουν μεινη απειρες αναμνησεις απο τη θαλασσινη μου ζωη στα Ποντοπορα  πλοια , στα Λιμανια που καθομασταν και δυο βδομαδες και 20 μερες μια φορα κατσαμε στο Rio de Janeiro .......... Λοιπον με το Nautilia.gr ξαναζω
λες και συνεχιζω να ταξιδευω, αυτη τη ψευδαισθηση εχω οταν σερφαρω στο Αγαπημενο μας Φορουμ μας . Νασαστε παντα καλα, με = Γ ε μ ι ζ ε τ ε
=  μια που ζω σε Χωργιο στο νησι  Λεσβος και τωρα ο Χειμωνας ειναι πολυ
μακρυς και δεν περνουν οι ωρες ευκολα .........Ειναι τοσο ποικιλο τα θεματα

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Εγω αν και γιορταζω μαζι σας τα πρωτα γενεθλια του site αισθανομαι οτι σας ξερω ολους χρονια.Θελω να ευχηθω σε ολους τους εμπνευστες της σελιδας ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και να ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ πρωτοποροι σε ιδεες και οραματα και να ειναι σιγουροι οτι η παρεα του nautilia θα ειναι εδω πιο μεγαλη μερα με την μερα για να στηριζει το εργο τους


 χρονια πολλα

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τις καλύτερες και θερμότερες ευχές μου στην καλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα που μας χαρίζει απίστευτες στιγμές αγαλίασης καθημερινώς εδώ και 5 χρόνια (άν και εγώ προσωπικά δεν είμαι μέλος της παρέας παρά μόνο για 1+ χρόνο νιώθω ότι είμαι από την αρχή)
Πολύχρονο nautilia!!!!!!! Να τα χιλιάσεις!!!!!!

----------


## ορφεας

*    ΧΡΟΝΙΑ              ΠΟΛΛΑ*

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ΕΠΙΒΙΒΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΑ, ΟΧΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΟΤΑ...
ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΜΑΚΡΟΗΜΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑΣ, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ...

----------


## Marabou

Χρόνια πολλά και πάντα καλοτάξιδο να είναι το Nautilia, 
καλά ταξίδια σε όλα τα μέλη και τους αναγνώστες του!

----------


## tacosgr

Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για εσάς που με την προσπάθειά σας έχετε ανοίξει έναν καινούργιο κόσμο σε αυτούς που αγαπούν τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία της.
Να τα εκατοστήσετε λοιπόν , πάντα με νέα και ενδιαφέροντα θέματα .

Με εκτίμηση
neastyraferries.gr

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Xρόνια Πολλά Nautilia.gr!!
Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου στον Μαρούλη Νίκο ο οποίος μας έδωσε την δυνατότητα να επικοινωνούμε για την κοινή μας μεγάλη αγάπη!!
Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου και στους συνεργάτες του Νίκου, οι οποίοι συμβάλλουν για την καλύτερη εικόνα του φόρουμ!
Χρόνια Πολλά!Να τα εκατοστήσεις Nautilia.gr!!*

----------


## Giovanaut

Χρονια μας πολλα και θαλασινα....

Ευχομαι παντα επιτυχιες και μια δημιουργικη πορεια, με το ηθος και την αξιοπρεπεια που μεχρι σημερα χαρακτηριζουν το Ναυτιλια μας... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## stavrosocean

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΑ!
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΑ ΝΕΑ.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

χρονια πολλα *Nautilia.gr* και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στους διαχειριστες...

----------


## MILTIADIS

Τον τελευταιο ενα χρονο που ειμαι μελος της μεγαλυτερης θαλασσινης παρεας,εχω πραγματικα εντυπωσιασθει απο οσα εχω δει,διαβασει και μαθει!
Ιδιως απο αυτα που εχω δει στις ιστορικες ενοτητες του φορουμ.Ανεκτιμητες ιστορικες εικονες,πληροφοριες,ντοκουμεντα απο την πλουσια ναυτικη ιστορια της χωρας μας εχουν βρει βημα και ζωη μεσα απο το σαιτ.

θερμα συγχαρτηρια στον Νικο Μαρουλη καθως και σε ολους τους administrators,moderators για την δουλεια τους,την υπομονη τους και για το επιπεδο που διατηρουν στο φορουμ.

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!*

----------


## Gregory G

Χίλιες και μία ευχές 
για ακόμα καλύτερο και μακριβιότερο Nautilia.gr -forum

----------


## cpt babis

Xρόνια Πολλά Nautilia.gr!!!
Ευχομαι στον κ. Νικο Mαρουλη και ολους τους συντελεστες αυτου του καταπληκτικου και φιλοξενου καραβολατρικου forum που δεν ειναι αλλο απο το nautilia.gr!!!!!!!
NA TA EΚΑΤΟΣΤΗΣΕΙ!!!!!
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## paragadi

:Very Happy: 
Χρόνια πολλά!!!!!! Να τα εκατοστίσει το αγαπημένο μας site....
 :Razz:        Δυνατά και Nautiliaκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια πολλά Nautilia.gr!!!!!Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για την υπέροχη αυτή παρέα και πάντα επιτυχίες!!!Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ και μπράβο στον Νίκο Μαρούλη και τους συνεργάτες του για τη δημιουργία του εξαιρετικού φορουμ με την μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα.
DSCF3340b.jpg
Χρόνια πολλά Nautilia.gr!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Χρόνια Πολλά στο n@utilia.gr και σε όλους εσάς/εμάς που το πλαισιώνουμε και το ζούμε. Εύχομαι να είμαστε όλοι καλά και να περνάμε όμορφα, καραβολατρικά και αγαπημένα. Κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα!!! Με την ευκαιρία σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συνεργασία και την συμμετοχή σας.

----------


## NikosP

Έυχομαι στο Nautilia χρόνια πολλά και στην πολύ μεγάλη παρέα μας να είμαστε πάντα καλά! Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Trakman

Χρόνια Πολλά στη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα!!!! Να'μαστε όλοι καλά να μοιραζόμαστε την αγάπη μας για τη θάλασσα!!!
Νίκο Μαρούλη σ' ευχαριστούμε!!! :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου χρόνια πολλά στο n@utilia.gr , σε όλους όσους συμβάλλουν στην εύρυθμη λειτουργία του και ιδιαίτερα στον Νίκο Μαρούλη. Ζηλεύω απίστευτα όλους όσους θα βρίσκονται σήμερα στην συνάντηση και θα το γιορτάσουν!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η ομάδα του *n@utilia.gr* έχει γενέθλια και γιορτάζει τα 
*5 ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ* του ιστότοπου μας.
Με την ευκαιρία θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε θερμά
όλους αυτούς που στο πέρας όλων αυτών των ετών,
συνετέλεσαν ή και στήριξαν την προσπάθεια μας αυτή
ή και απλά συμμετείχαν με τον τρόπο τους,
και όλοι μαζί έφεραν το *na@utilia.gr* στην
*1η θέση* ανάμεσα στα *ναυτιλιακά site* στην Ελλάδα !

----------


## PRAKTORAS

χρόνια πολλά στο nautilia.gr να τα εκατοστίσει!!!!!!!
Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου σε όλοι την παρέα!!!!!!
ΝΙΚΟ σ'ευχαριστούμε !!!!!!!!!

----------


## CASINO

*ΥΓΕΙΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΤΟΥ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΕΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ. 
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΡΟΣΚΟΠΤΗ ΜΑΚΡΟΗΜΕΡΕΥΣΗ.

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ "ΤΑΞΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ" ΤΩΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΩΝ, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΩΝ**

ΜΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ 
"CASINO"*

----------


## ΑΛΙΒΙΖΑΤΟΣ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ NAYTILIA.GR ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χρονια πολλα στο forum που μας εδωσε την πρωτη, μεγαλη και ελευθερη καραβολατρικη επικοινωνια. Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ στο nautilia.gr

ΛΕΥΚΑ ΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΟΝΕΙΡΩΝ ΜΑΣ
ΚΥΑΝΑ ΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΡΑΝΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ
ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΑ.

----------


## mealex

XRONIA ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟΙ!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Χρόνια μας πολλά παιδιά !Είστε όλοι μια απίθανη *θαλασσινή* παρέα!

----------


## spourgitis

*xronia polla!!!!!! na ta ekatostisete kai na sunexisete etsi kai kalutera!!!!*

----------


## sea_serenade

Να τα χιλιάσει το nautilia.gr και να μας ταξιδεύει πάντα στα ελληνικά νερά έτσι όπως μόνο αυτό ξέρει....

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Νικο Μαρουλη και σε όλους όσους συντελούν καθημερινά στην συντήρηση και εξέλιξη του πιο ταξιδιάρικου ελληνικού forum.

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ

Σας ευχομαι Χρονια Πολλα με επιτυχιες και πρωτοπορια στην ενημερωση και παρουσιαση.Δυστυχως λογω σοβαρης υποχρεωσης δεν δυναμαι να παραστω.Ευχες για οτι καλλιτερο και προπαντως υγεια.

----------


## falkongr

Το nautilia.gr ;άνοιξε πανία πριν 5 χρόνια.Εύχομαι τα πανιά αυτά να είναι ανοικτα γιά πάρα πολλά χρονια
Επίσης εύχομαι υγεία και ευτυχια στους υπέθυνους του site και σε όλη την Θαλασσινή παρέα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Χρόνια πολλά για τον *Νίκο* και το_ nautilia.gr_

Στην αρχή η παρέα ήταν μικρή, αλλά όσο περνούσε ο καιρός ολοένα και μεγάλωνε.
Πλέον, η ομάδα έχει καταφέρει να απλωθεί σε όλα τα μέρη της Ελλάδας, αλλά και σε όλες τις ηπείρους.
Εύχομαι να παραμείνει πάντα ζεστό, ανθρώπινο και χωρίς ανταγωνισμούς.

Ότι το καλύτερο για όλους!!!

----------


## moliviatis

Επι τη συμπληρωσει  συνεχους  Ανωδικης Πορειας  πενταετιας , του Φορουμ

Νautilia.gr  σας  Ευχομαι  Ολοψυχα  να τα εκατοστησετε με συνεχεις βελτιωσεις και νεους Οριζοντες που συνεχως ανοιγετε και δεν μενετε ουτε στιγμη στα ιδια και στα ιδια πραγματα ...... που εγω σαν μελος του Φορουμ σας , απορω για την ακαταπαυστον Δημιουργια σας......  Ενα εχω μονο να σας
πω   Μ Π Ρ Α Β Ο   Σ Α Σ .                Moliviatis/ Πρωτομπαρκος     -  Σας  Χαιρετω  ολους σας , και σας Ευχομαι Καλη  Χρονια και  Πρωτα απ ολα Υγιεια
να  χουμε και Γαληνιες Θαλασσες σ αυτους που ταξιδευουν και καλην Επανοδον στους δικους τους .-

----------


## jonathanps

Καλοταξιδη πάντα η μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ κ΄παντα ενημερωμένη σε όλα τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα θέματα της NA@TILIAS μας!!!

----------


## Λευτερης Γαραζο

*Χρονια Πολλα και Καλα Ταξιδια στους Φουρτουνιασμενους καιρους που ζουμε. ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ!!!*

----------


## Nikos_V

Παιδια τα λογια ειναι λιγα για την πολυ μεγαλη παρεα μας!!!!!!
* ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!!!*

----------


## jumpman

Χρόνια πολλά nautilia. Πιστεύω να συνεχίσουμε έτσι δυναμικά και να κλείσει το forum πολλά πολλά χρόνια λειτουργίας, γιατί η αγάπη για τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία από κάποιους ανθρώπους, ποτέ δε θα σβήσει.

----------


## proussos

*5 χρόνια και είναι μόνο η αρχή...*
*ΑΓΑΝΤΑ !!!*

----------


## aeolos

*χρόνια πολλά  ,καλές θάλασσες*

----------


## seaways_lover

Χιλιόχρονο και πάντα καλοτάξιδο να είναι το "*Ναυτιλία*" μας. Τελικά, λόγω του ενδεχόμενου αποκλεισμού από τους αγρότες της Ε.Ο. Αθηνών – Πατρών δεν μπόρεσα να παραμείνω στην Αθήνα ώστε να πλαισιώσω την όμορφη παρέα του φόρουμ μας και να γνωριστούμε από κοντά. Δεν μπορούσα να λείψω κι άλλη εργάσιμη μέρα από την δουλειά μου. Αλλά ελπίζω ή καλύτερα ξέρω πως θα ακολουθήσουν πάμπολλες άλλες εκδηλώσεις που εύχομαι να μπορώ να έρθω. Κι αν γίνουν και Σαββατοκύριακο ακόμα καλύτερα. Οι εργάσιμες είναι λίγο δύσκολες μέρες, όπως και να το κάνουμε. Περιμένω με αγωνία την ανάρτηση φωτογραφιών από τα γενέθλια της αγαπημένης μου παρέας. Ελπίζω ο Νίκος ο Μαρούλης, ο Leo και οι λοιποί admins και mods να μας βάλουν , όσο είναι εφικτό, στο κλίμα αυτής της όμορφης εκδήλωσης. Να ΅μαστε όλοι καλά, γεροί και δυνατοί και πάντα τέτοια να έχουμε. Βίρα τις άγκυρες παιδιά, το ωραίο μας ταξίδι συνεχίζεται…
Νίκο Μαρούλη, θερμά σ' ευχαριστούμε για την δημιουργία και για το ταξίδι!!!
Στο επόμενο κι εγώ μαζί σας...

----------


## opelmanos

Kαλησπέρα παιδιά πώς περάσατε στην συνάντηση? :Smile:

----------


## ge67

:Smile:  ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΚΡΟΗΜΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΟ SITE ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ!
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΟΥ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΟΥΜΕ ΙΔΕΕΣ, ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ, ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ, ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ, ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΟΥΣΙΑ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ SITE  :Wink:

----------


## cataman

5 Χρόνια Nautilia.gr λοιπόν και να ευχηθώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου στον Νίκο Μαρούλη να συνεχίσει για πολλά χρόνια την τόσο καλή δουλειά και οργάνωση που έφερε το forum αυτό στην πρωτιά. 
Συγχαρητήρια επίσης και στους admin & mods που μας κρατούν όλους εμάς τους Nautilιώτες και τις Nautilιώτισσες μια όμορφη και ζεστή ναυτική παρέα.

----------


## cataman

Η συνάντηση ήταν καταπληκτική και πολύ ζεστή, τόσο ζεστή που αρκετές φορές χρειάστηκε να κλείσουμε την σόμπα που διάθετε το olympico.
Για άλλη μία φορά να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στον Νίκο Μαρούλη αλλά και στους admin & mods για την οργάνωση αυτής της μοναδικής βραδιάς. 
Νέα πρόσωπα αλλά και παλιές γνωριμίες αντάλλασαν πηγαδάκια όλο το βράδυ.
Για άλλη μια φορά αποδείχθηκε το πόσο καλή και ναυτική παρέα είμαστε.
Και πάλι μπράβο σε όλους.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για όσους δεν μπόρεσαν έρθουν χτές στην συνάντηση μας...
tourta.jpg

----------


## ευρυδίκη

Χρόνια πολλά στο nautilia!!! Να τα εκατοστήσει!!!
Καλά ταξίδια στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας, πάντα με φόντο τη θάλασσσα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια ζεστη βραδια περασε και ελπιζουμε σε μια νεα.Πολλα πηγαδακια με διαφορες κουβεντες περι του αντικειμενου που παντα αλλαζε η συνθεση αφου ολοι ειχαν να πουν και κατι.Εγκαρδιοτητα, ζεστασια παλιοι και νεοι φιλοι, δοκιμασαν την γλυκια γευση του γλυκου που μας ενωνε ολους.Ο Νικος με δυο λογια τα ειπα ολα και παμε για τα εξι, και οχι μονο, χρονια.Η τουρτα ηταν απο το ζαχαροπλαστειο των αδελφων Διαμαντη απο οτι ειδα στην <ουγια> :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ηταν απο τις καλυτερες συναντησεις στις οποιες εχω συμετασχει. Με μεγαλη χαρα ειδα φιλους που ειχα καιρο να δω και με ακομα μεγαλυτερη χαρα γνωρισα νεους φιλους που ειχαμε πολλα να πουμε. Δεν προλαβαμε να τα πουμε ολα. Ραντεβου στην επομενη συναντηση ελπιζω συντομα.
Να ευχαριστησω τους διοργανωτες αυτης της ζεστης συναντησης αν και ηταν λιγο παραφωνοι στο τραγουδακι :Very Happy: .
Ηταν ολα τελεια εκτος απο το οτι ο BEN BRUCE μου εφαγε τα φυστικια μου :Razz:  :Wink: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καραβολατρικη κουβεντουλα, Υπεροχη συντροφια, και Γιορτινη ατμοσφαιρα, συνεθεσαν την Γενεθλια συναντηση του nautilia gr.
Ευχαριστουμε ολους οσους συνεβαλαν στην πραγματοποιηση  αυτης της  ομορφης εκδηλωσης!!!

----------


## jumpman

Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να έρθω, λόγο υποχρεώσεων που είχα. Πιστεύω στα έκτα γεννέθλια του nautilia να βρίσκομαι εκεί μαζί με αυτή την όμορφη παρέα. Φαντάζομαι πως θα ήταν μια καταπληκτική συνάντηση.

----------


## Miky

Χρόνια πολλά, παιδιά!

Να 'στε πάντα καλά, για να απολαμβάνουμε πληροφόρηση μαζί με διασκέδαση!!!

----------


## lissos

Πραγματικά ήθελα να έρθω... Διαβάζω και το πόσο ωραία τα περάσατε και ζηλευω... 
Όντας δημοσιογράφος... ο  μας έτρεχε όλη την μέρα.

Επιφυλάσσομαιγια την επόμενη συνάντηση...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Χρόνια Πολλά nautilia!!!
Μετά από 5 χρονια παρουσίας στις "θαλασσες" του διαδικτυου πέρασε από πολλά κυματα ξεπερνώντας τα πρώτα πρόβληματα, δείχνοντας οτι οχι μόνο αντέχει στο χρόνο, αλλά μεγαλώνει και γινεται ακομα πιο πλούσιο (αν και πλεον ειναι δύσκολο να παρακολουθει καποιος ολα τα θέματα :-) )

Συγχαρητηρια αξιζουν σε οσους εχουν βάλει εστω και ενα μικρό λιθαράκι, από το Νικο (εμπνευστή και οργανωτή) και τους διαχειριστές, αλλα και σε όλα τα μέλη που στηρίζουν την ιστοσελίδα, όλον αυτόν τον καιρό!!!

----------


## NikosP

¶λλη μια πάρα πολύ ωραία συνάντηση του Nautilia, βεβαίως με αφορμή κάτι ξεχωριστό.Να είμαστε όλοι καλά και να βρισκόμαστε συχνά!

----------


## nektarios15

Μετά από πολλές απουσίες κατάφερα να έρθω. Ηταν μια συνάντηση με πολύ κόσμο σε ένα πολύ ωραίο χώρο. Είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω μέλη που παλαιότερα δεν είχα συναντήσει και κάναμε πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις γύρω από την μεγάλη μας αγάπη: την Θάλασσα! Θα ήθελα ειλικρινά να ευχαριστήσω τους Διαχειριστές του site για όλα αυτά που μας προσφέρουν και ότι καλύτερο για τη συνέχεια!

----------


## Notis

Συγχαρητήρια στο nautilia.gr για τα πέμπτα του γενέθλια!
Δεν κατάφερα να παραβρεθώ τελικά, όντας επαγγελματικά αδύνατο να τα καταφέρω, αλλά ήμουν σαν ωσεί παρών.
Να είστε καλά όλοι, καλές θάλασσες σε όσους ταξιδεύουν...

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Αν και ηταν η πρωτη μου συναντηση και δε ηξερα κανενα μελος περασα παρα πολυ καλα. Τα μελη, ανθρωποι ανοικτοι,ευθυμοι, μου προσφεραν τη ανεση για να κανουμε διαφορες ενδιαφερουσες συζητησεις. Ευχαριστω θερμα τους διαχειριστες του site για ολες αυτες τις συναντησεις που προσφερουν. Να ευχηθω και παλι ολοψυχα ΧΙΛΙΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. Η συγκέντρωση του Nautilia ήταν υπέροχη και ευχαριστούμε τους ιθύνοντες.Ήταν η πρώτη μου φορά και ένοιωσα υπέροχα, απο την παρέα. 2 φωτο και απο μένα.
Nautilia 18-01-2010 01.jpg

Nautilia 18-01-2010 02.jpg

----------


## erenShip

"Σεισμό θα κάμω τ' ουρανού 
τ'άστρα να πέσουν χάμω 
και με τις πιο θερμές μου ευχές
δώρο θα σου τα κάμω"
για όλους όσους στηρίζουν το nautilia.gr εδώ και 5 χρόνια!!!
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Πέντε χρόνια *n@utilia.gr*, σαν σήμερα πρίν από πέντε χρόνια ξεκινούσαμε να δημιουργήσουμε την μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα στο διαδίκτυο ....
> 
> 
> *Χρόνια μας πολλά !!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73312


 
Xronia polla k kali xronia solous me ygeia ,k me tis kaliteres efxes mu stin panta fantastiki nautiki parea k me panta epitiximena events.!!!
Christos Matsoukas
from GTV Brilliance of the seas.
Eng dep.
Dubai,United Arab Emirates.

----------


## CHERMA

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία σε όλους και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## ΦΑΙΔΡΑ

Χρονια πολλα στο nautilia.gr και ευχομαι να συνεχισει να μας ταξιδευει στις θαλασσες του κοσμου!!!

----------


## nickosps

Χρόνια πολλά στο nautilia.gr και σε όλο το "πλήρωμά" του :Wink: !

----------


## express naias

Χρόνια μας πολλά!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Χρόνια πολλά σε αυτό το υπέροχο site που κατάφερε να ενώσει όλους εμάς που αγαπάμε την θάλασσα, είτε μέσω της δουλειάς μας είτε από χόμπυ.
να τα εκατοστήσει πλέοντας σε γαλήνιες θάλασσες.

----------


## Naias II

Χρονιά Πολλά στη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή διαδικτυακή παρέα!!!

----------


## ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΣ

Αγαπητή Ναυτιλία,

Έστω και πολύ καθυστερημένα, σου εύχομαι ολοψύχως Χρόνια Πολλά !!
Είσαι κορυφάιο site.

----------

